# tj,tuffone,jlto tips



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I thought a thread for each type of chassis might be a good way to start. I know I grouped all these together on this one, but these chassis benfit from a lot of the same tips.

Gears!!!!!!!!!! The biggest power killer in these cars is all the gears. To get the most ot of these cars you have to reduce the gear drag as much as possible. I will remove the magnets and brushes from the car then put the car back together with all the gears in place. Then chuck the rear axle in my dremmel or drill and let it run for a while to break in the gears really well. Some people used compounds to help the gears break in, but I just use a little oil.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Also... gears, gears, gears*

Also make sure that the gears run straight and true. Remove them and press them back on if you have to. Close up the slop in the idler gear.
I think the proper gear to plate clearence is .005

Scott


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought a case jl tjets recently off the bay and they made one hell of a squealing sound I'm talking all 12 in the case. Popped the armature gear off and found the noise to be coming from the armature itself. Replaced the armatures in all 12. That fixed about half as for the other half the armatures were still squealing.

Has anyone else came across this and if so whats the best fix?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

That's odd that you had to replace the arms, Cagee. Any armature squealing I come across is taken care of with a drop of oil in the center hole in the chassis (where the arm shaft goes), and a drop under the armature gear.

The basic tune up for any TuffOnes or tjet goes like this:

1 - Disassemble chassis
2 - Put a drop of oil where metal goes through plastic (axleholes, armshaft hole) and under armature gear. Wiggle and spin the axles and arm to work the oil in.
3 - Check the contact patch of the pickup shoes. Gently bend shoes to get an even wear pattern down the center of the shoes.
4 - Check for out of round tires and untrue rims. True the tires by doing burnouts on fine sandpaper (Aurora chassis are recommended for this. Their arms can handle the strain better). Replace any untrue rims.
5 - Check gears for excess slop. After correcting them, reassemble chassis.
6 - Lube the gears with lubricant of choice, then run them at slow speed (break-in period) for 5-10 minutes. Then run them at slow speed in opposite direction. This breaks in the gears.

Now reattach the body........You car should run much smoother now.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*How do "U" clean the pancake armatures???*

What is the proper way to clean used armatures that have the brush crud all built up on them? I don't want to scratch them.

I have a can of stuff that RC car guys spray out their electric motors with and whipe it down with a rag. Is there a well known process of cleaning these babys after they get all the brush stuff built up on them?

Any one have a certain brushes that they like to replace the old ones with? 

Yeah I ask alot of questions but, would realy like to know how to clean my pancakes well without messing them up in the process.

Bob...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.slotprospeedway.com/usefultools 2.html

Bottom of the page, the com facing tool will clean it up really nice.

As for brushes, I use the Wizzard brushes for the T-Jets, the seem to p[ack a bit more punch than the rest of them out there.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> http://www.slotprospeedway.com/usefultools 2.html
> 
> Bottom of the page, the com facing tool will clean it up really nice.
> 
> As for brushes, I use the Wizzard brushes for the T-Jets, the seem to p[ack a bit more punch than the rest of them out there.


Thanks Marty! I will have to get that right away! That looks like the right one baby to me! 

Sleep for now buy later, Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Once the comm is faced, for general comm cleaning nothing beats the ole soft pink school boy eraser. Look in your pencil box Bob. Ya probably already got one. Periodically ya gotta rub the the eraser on a rag (AKA Bill's jeans) to get the scrime and tar off so it stays fresh.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

dlw said:


> That's odd that you had to replace the arms, Cagee. Any armature squealing I come across is taken care of with a drop of oil in the center hole in the chassis (where the arm shaft goes), and a drop under the armature gear.


I'm tellin ya its odd. I was like you a little drop would do ya. but these 12 were the most stubborn arms I had been around. I've got those 6 other chassis set back for some future diagnosis. Probably something simple I'm over looking.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just curious Cagee, those problem chassis.......Did you put a put any oil on the axles where they go through the chassis? Believe it or not, the axles can give the 'squeal of death', too. And I forgot put a drop of oil under the rear cluster gear and work it into the shaft, too.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

bobhch said:


> What is the proper way to clean used armatures that have the brush crud all built up on them? I don't want to scratch them.
> 
> Bob...zilla


I use a pencil eraser most of the time. REH usd to sell a white one that worked pretty well. About any cheap one will work. When the eraser loads up with grease I rub them on my jeans to clean them. Comes out in the wash (Thanks Honey!!!) Just stay away from the ones with the grit in them. The ones with the grit are great for pickup shoes though. Sometimes I'll chuck them in my dremmel and polish them up with some 1500-2000 grit sand paper.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh yeah, I stay away from chemicals, comm. drops, and motor cleaners. Some of that stuff is way too harsh for a slot motor and plastic. If your car is dirty take it apart and clean it. I tried comm. drops in one of my modifieds once. it just made a mess out of the car. didn't help the performance at all. I tried it in my 1/24 cars too with the same result. Just a little light oil on gears, axles, and arm shaft.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

cagee said:


> I bought a case jl tjets recently off the bay and they made one hell of a squealing sound I'm talking all 12 in the case. Popped the armature gear off and found the noise to be coming from the armature itself. Replaced the armatures in all 12. That fixed about half as for the other half the armatures were still squealing.
> 
> Has anyone else came across this and if so whats the best fix?


I wonder if they were way out of balance?


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

dlw said:


> Just curious Cagee, those problem chassis.......Did you put a put any oil on the axles where they go through the chassis? Believe it or not, the axles can give the 'squeal of death', too. And I forgot put a drop of oil under the rear cluster gear and work it into the shaft, too.


I actually did not do that just yet. Thats probly what those little buggers are doin. Like I said probly something simple I am overlooking. I had it in my head that its arms and its probly those darn axles. Now i feel pretty silly. :drunk: 

T-Jet Racer the best I could tell they were out of balance put in a different chassis just to check and they made the squealing sound in the other chassis as well.

The case I got was not sealed so they probly were selling off there problem chassis.


----------

